# One for your richer tandem couples...



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.ochsnerusa-store.com/proddetail.php?prod=CO-FERRARIRMTB

Price shown at the bottom of the listing
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
35K


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

We've all gotta do our part to support the economy, knowwhatImean?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Dang, you sure that is not 35,000 yen....

If that is seriously 35K USD, please enlighten me as to how that is even remotely possible....


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It's actually a $2800 bike (after slight discounting due to all the missing spokes).

But that 1" patch of yellow on either side of the top tube must have taken a lot of time and material to apply -- like undercoating, fabric protection or window etching on a new car.

About $33.2K worth.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

35k and not even full XTR? 180mm brakes? A wheelset that will likely crap out quickly under off-road use? Road cranks? No replaceable derailleur hanger? 
Oh, wait a minute: its the STAND that cost all the $$$. Now THAT"s cool!
Where are the folks that buy stuff like this? Why can't I find them????


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh, is that a stand? I thought it was some sort of sled so the tires wouldn't get dirty.


----------



## vwvoodoo (Dec 4, 2005)

TandemNut said:


> Where are the folks that buy stuff like this? Why can't I find them????


Obviously Oschner can't find them either... I wonder how long they've had that in stock? 5 maybe 7 years judging by the spec? Even without the typical Oschner upcharge (over retail) this bike makes no sense, just like all of the Colnago mountain bikes.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

How about a "Fandango for Lamborghini"?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The bike is $800, the little yellow horsey sticker is $2700.


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Is that a 28mm stantioned SID? Can someone say FLEX.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rear tire is mounted backwards. Chevron treads should be pointing forward.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

Seat is crooked.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow - what a frickin' joke. Just like the BMW and Mercedes branded bikes, Ferrari and Colnago seem to think that there are enough fools out there that can afford and will spend the money to have that "name" on what appears to be a pretty run-of-the-mill item. Alu frame, good but not great components - I would bet that could be replicated (minus a couple of decals) for under $3K without trying too hard.


----------



## Rida29r (May 26, 2009)

Obviously a misprint....someone got 00000000 nutty....nothing worth over 3k on that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe I should remove the stickers and replace them with Colnago's?


----------



## ABOlsen (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, well. At least it's ugly!


----------

